
SeekSift: the Right Balance? - dpapathanasiou
http://blog.seeksift.com/2007/03/18/the-right-balance/
======
dpapathanasiou
Disclosure: my company (a software firm in NYC) is behind SeekSift.

I just wanted to follow-up my prior post
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=340)> and thank everyone who
responded with comments and suggestions, particularly the apartment hunter who
helped clarify how we could make it simpler and more effective.

And while we think we've struck the right balance now between simplicity and
effectiveness, we remain open to more feedback, so please continue to let us
know.

